# Sony's 2013 Bravia TVs Include 4K and DIRECTV DVR



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am curious as to how the picture will look with 4k and a DTV receiver seeing as they compress the picture already. I would think you would have a better pic with a OTA if the locals would offer 4k.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I know they or any other manufacturer wouldn't do it but it would be nice for once if they just stuck an OTA antenna onto one of the inputs and see how it looks..


----------

